# funniest gun fail Ive seen



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

watching some funny stuff for giggles and found this.We all know shooting can have bad effects due too numerous reasons but never considered this

Guy shoots his pants off with a shotgun - YouTube


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

And he had in a belt???


----------



## Gallagher (Sep 3, 2012)

It's a Naked Gun =)))
Be careful with your gun, dude!

__________________
how to convert flv to mp4


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Gallagher said:


> *It's a Naked Gun* =)))
> Be careful with your gun, dude!
> 
> __________________
> how to convert flv to mp4


Good one.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Now thats funny I don't care who ya are


----------



## AntzMa (Sep 6, 2012)

Proof once again... saggy pants = fail.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm personally fond of all the people trying to shoot DE .50's who end up eating the gun.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

That's what happens when you shoot your shotty with yo' pants all gangsta'! 

What a tool.


----------

